# Humminbird VS Lowrance (the ultimate battle)



## JonnyScott

Ok I know that there is a thousand of these threads out here, but I'm in need of some help!! 

I am up in the air between the two.

My options are the HB 898 with side imaging (of course)

or the HDS 8 with Structure Scan.

Here is my problem, I am running a 1540 Lowe Sprite with a 9.9 motor, when the motor is trimed all the way down I have 6-7 inches between the transom and the lower unit, is that enough clearence for the SI or SS transducer.

I would like to hear arguments for both models. 

Is there a difference is operating speed in either unit? I have read that HB is 3-6 MPH

How about the GPS which is better?

Now don't hear me wrong I have done my research on tinboat.net and other forums, but I would like to see a debate on both models from the guys that actually OWN them!


----------



## russ010

It's all about personal preference. I have the HDS 8 (Gen 1) as well as the HDS 5 in my 1860, but I had it on my Xpress 1546 before. I didn't have any problems with the transducer getting interference form the motor, but the Gen 1 transducer is only 6" long.

Here is my take on Lowrance vs Humminbird.

1. I think the Lowrance gives better 2D sonar imaging, but Humminbird gives better Side/Down Imaging. Don't get me wrong, both units are awesome and I can see whatever I want between 0.1-10mph with Structure Scan. 

2. What you get in the box....
- Lowrance: When you buy the HDS 8 ($1800 and yes you can get it cheaper) all you get is the unit and 2D transducer... side/down imaging is not included. For an additonal $500, you get the Structure Scan unit (separate module to install) along with the transducer - so you have to have 2 transducers - 1 for 2D, 1 for imaging.
- Humminbird: With the 898 ($1300-$1400), you get everything you need to make it work. The transducer is 2D & Side Imaging combined into one, and it's not that big of a transducer. 

3. Customer Support...
- Lowrance: I haven't had one bit of a problem with their customer service in the 5 years that I've had their products.. and I've had some problems, and even was upgraded from an HDS7 to the HDS8 for $200.
- Humminbird: I think they have good customer service as well

4. Software Updates
- Lowrance: You get little upgrades here and there, but if they come out with something totally new, you have to buy the next generation unit.... this gets pricey!
- Humminbird: You get the software update and it gives you everything you need without going out to have to buy a new unit - and it's free!

I'm sure there are more, and I have been happy with my units. I think it really all depends on how much money you want to spend to get basically the same thing out of each unit. It's also about personal preference... but I think after having imaging for a while now, I'll be going to whoever has the best price out of the box without having to buy additional units to get what I want.


----------



## Bugpac

With the lowrance you can start out small, like a 5 with side imaging, and upgrade to a 8 or what not later without the big hit of the whole unit. I really like the fact it is separate. The 2d is far superior to hb imo as well. The gen 2 lowrance is more hardware upgrade than anything else.


----------



## redbug

For what it's worth I just picked up the lowrance hds7touch it came complete with the lss2 and the 2 d transducer for the price of $1699.
I havent used the humming bird unit but have heard that they are very user friendly


----------



## russ010

redbug said:


> For what it's worth I just picked up the lowrance hds7touch it came complete with the lss2 and the 2 d transducer for the price of $1699.
> I havent used the humming bird unit but have heard that they are very user friendly



yea I forgot about the Touch units... they are complete packages (how big is the transducer on those units?)


----------



## redbug

it is huge 10.5 inches I plan on mounting it to my jack plate using the transducer shield and armor mount
I also plan on hooking it up to my gen 1 hds7 unit at the console


----------



## nlester

I went with the HB 798 hd si primarily because everything was self contained. When locating the SI tranducer there is more to take into consideration than space. The configuration of your hull can impact the speed limitiations of the operation of your unit. The transducer needs to be located in a spot with the least amount of turbulance. Some guys mount an non SI transducer and use a switch to switch between the SI and 2d transducers so they have 2d images at high speed. I think you can do the switching electronically using menu options but I haven't researched this in awhile. HB is really good at helping you with the location of the transducer and there is an excellent blog with lots of help to you learn how to use it. It is really a matter of choice but one point of decision making is what map chips you want to use. HB and Lowrance can use both the Navonics and Lakemaster maps but to get access to all the features on Navonics, you need a Lowrance and to get access to all the features on Lakemaster, you need an Bird. Being in Texas, I like the Lakemaster maps and feel the Bird gives me more control with it's options. I think most people probably prefer the Lowrance/Navonics route. At the time I bought my Bird, a lot of people on my local fishing blog were having problems getting a response out of Lowrance. I think they are better now but Hummingbird has always been responsive and there are more user resouces available on the the net for the Humminbird.


----------



## JonnyScott

Thanks guys this really is helping the decision out!! 

Keep the comments coming. 

Right now I am leaning towards the HB, because its all in one package. But now I'm thinking going with the Lowrance Touch...

How is the screen size on the 700 series...would it be worth it to go with the bigger screen with the 800 series?


----------



## Bugpac

Imo lowrance touch is to new to the market for me to buy. I have to let something be on the market for a bit and see user feedback prior to me commiting.


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> For what it's worth I just picked up the lowrance hds7touch it came complete with the lss2 and the 2 d transducer for the price of $1699.
> I havent used the humming bird unit but have heard that they are very user friendly





Hmmmm - what are you doing with your "old" unit?


----------



## TNtroller

Your style and type of fishing may influence your decision as well in regards to the GPS function. Both are good, just mount the HU where it will have a "clear view" of the sky for best reception and function. 

I have a HDS 8 with s/s on the console (gen 1). Like it a lot, it is somewhat difficult to change views or screens but once you get used to it, its not so bad, you still have to punch some buttons to change the view. I have played with a Touch 7 at BPS, and it is EASY to change screens/views, very similar to a tablet or smartphone in ease/operation. Cant say the Touch version is any better in performance or not, the all in one HU/SS box is nice but would not be a deal breaker for me tho.

The GPS function on the HDS will show the location of the boat at all times, and will also show speeds as low as .3mph and up when I troll or longline for crappie. 

I have a HB 597 HD CI (2d only w/ gps), and it may be the mounting location (on the floor, at the bow and the clear view of the sky may be obstructed by me in the front seat/rod holder/TM or combo thereof depending on how the boat is position) but the gps function on the HB does not work well imo, it has trouble locking onto the gps satelites, and at slow trolling speeds (< .7mph) it will show the "donut" alot. I have a MK Terrova TM with Ipilot w/in 3' of the HB HU, and it can lock on to gps satelites w/o issue, and shows a steady speed. The "donut" is a know issue with older HB's at slow speeds and is due to a difference in the programming between HB and Low units for gps software. 

Search the web for the HB donut effect, and you will get a better idea of what I am trying to state. I plan on raising the HB HU up off the floor to improve the gps reception, but I do not believe it will improve the donut effect at slow speeds.


----------



## russ010

TNtroller said:


> Your style and type of fishing may influence your decision as well in regards to the GPS function. Both are good, just mount the HU where it will have a "clear view" of the sky for best reception and function.
> 
> I have a HDS 8 with s/s on the console (gen 1). Like it a lot, it is somewhat difficult to change views or screens but once you get used to it, its not so bad, you still have to punch some buttons to change the view. I have played with a Touch 7 at BPS, and it is EASY to change screens/views, very similar to a tablet or smartphone in ease/operation. Cant say the Touch version is any better in performance or not, the all in one HU/SS box is nice but would not be a deal breaker for me tho.
> 
> The GPS function on the HDS will show the location of the boat at all times, and will also show speeds as low as .3mph and up when I troll or longline for crappie.
> 
> I have a HB 597 HD CI (2d only w/ gps), and it may be the mounting location (on the floor, at the bow and the clear view of the sky may be obstructed by me in the front seat/rod holder/TM or combo thereof depending on how the boat is position) but the gps function on the HB does not work well imo, it has trouble locking onto the gps satelites, and at slow trolling speeds (< .7mph) it will show the "donut" alot. I have a MK Terrova TM with Ipilot w/in 3' of the HB HU, and it can lock on to gps satelites w/o issue, and shows a steady speed. The "donut" is a know issue with older HB's at slow speeds and is due to a difference in the programming between HB and Low units for gps software.
> 
> Search the web for the HB donut effect, and you will get a better idea of what I am trying to state. I plan on raising the HB HU up off the floor to improve the gps reception, but I do not believe it will improve the donut effect at slow speeds.



It's pretty easy to change screens on my HDS8... do you know about the function where you can save different views so that to change a view, all you have to do is save them to the quick keys underneath your screen? I haven't touched my HDS in a few months, but I think you save which view you want to the quick keys when you are on the "view" page. Just go to the view you want, then hold down the quick key you want to put it in. Then when you hit view, it will show up to 6 different views and you don't have to scroll through all the settings


----------



## jmcaswell

After MUCH research and bugging other members (thank you Russ) I just bought the new Lowrance ELITE 7 DSI.

Why? - Its $700 vs $1500 for the Touch. 

Its got the 7 inch screen. and it has GPS/SONOR and DOWNSCAN.

the new HDSs and Touch ones have "Structure Scan" which is Downscan and Side Scan- I didnt need Side Scan but did want Down scan. so i couldnt justify the entire "Structure Package, although those new HDS touches are AMAZING they are $1800 with the entire structre scan transducer package. the ELITE 7 has sonar and just downscan so that will work great for me now and $1000 less on price.

Lowrance is releasing the new Elite 7 DSI in waves, right now you can get the gold package with the naviconics shipped in two days. its not on backorder like the other packages.

this place is THE CHEAPEST and $10 shipping

https://www.starmarinedepot.com/Lowrance+Elite-7+HDI+Basemap+83%7C200+kHz+and+455%7C800.html


----------



## chrispy186

I have the Humminbird 798si with side and down imaging on my Tracker 1542. I have always had good luck with Humminbirds. Not so much with Lowrance. I have had a couple different Lowrance units, and always had issues with the transducers. Then I got an HDS-5 with structure scan. It was very good unit, until one day in a massive rainstorm it filled up like a canteen. At the ramp I literally poured water out of it. Lowrance was good and replaced it, but I sold it off and got the bird. I have also personally seen two other instances of the Lowrances filling up with water. Im sure there are plenty of people with no problems, but I got a lemon, and have stayed away from them since.


----------



## cva34

Ford/Chevy/Dodge Thing ..cva34


----------



## redbug

cva34 said:


> Ford/Chevy/Dodge Thing ..cva34


ahhhh the debate between what truck comes in second 

TOYOTA TUNDRA WINS HANDS DOWN


----------



## shawnfish

i didnt even have to read any posts.....HB hands down!! very easy to navigate menus, anyone can figure out how to use it within 20 mins right out of the box without reading manual once you play with the simulator mode....(i did mine in my living room with my battery) after that you can read the manual to really fine tune it but the factory settings are awesome if youve never used SI or DI. and they have the best customer service by far!!!!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Jonny, You asked the question earlier about the side scan working with the motor trimmed down.
The answer is yes. Side Scan and Structure Scan have a very narrow appetures. The left and right beams on the HB Ducer are
86 degrees in the vertical plane (from the surface to straight down) but only 1 or 2 degrees wide in the horizontal plane
allowing the ducer to shoot through the slot between the transom and the motor.





The only critical feature is positioning the ducer just far enough away from the motor to prevent noise interference. 




I have had a HB 798ci SI and liked having everything in one compact unit, even the ducer had everything for 2d, Down imaging and Side Scan. I have since sold the 798 and traded up to a HB1197c SI and these tired old eyes really appreciate the 10"
screen. Hope this helps, Jerry


----------

